# Hyatt Residence Club Questions



## pacman777 (May 2, 2016)

I don't own any Hyatt timeshares but interested. Couple of questions:

1. Why doesn't Hyatt have its own Forum rather than being lumped in with "All other timeshares"?  I know they are limited in terms of location, but seems Hyatt is active enough to have its own forum. 

2. I've been reading KAL's website regarding how HRC works. Very informative. Thanks KAL! Maybe I'm not use to it but seems Starwood has a much owner friendly system to trade. In any case, I was wondering if one can acquire a guest certificate (paying the fee) for usage at a non-home resort reservation?  Are the guest certificates valid only at your home resort?  I'm not saying I am going to rent it out, but if I wanted to have a family member or friend be able to use at a location other than your own Home Resort. 

3. Which HRC locations are still in active sales? In other words, where are they still selling new or in-construction units?

4. Are there any benefits that are lost by purchasing resale (not from the Developer/Hyatt)?


----------



## lizap (May 3, 2016)

1. Several of us have requested a separate Hyatt forum for quite some time.  However, the owner of this site does not feel it is necessary.

2. You can get a guest certificate for a family member or friend at a non-home resort, but you cannot rent it out.

3.  The only resort in active sales (that I'm aware of) is Hawaii, but there may be others.

4. No benefits lost by purchasing resale. 



pacman777 said:


> I don't own any Hyatt timeshares but interested. Couple of questions:
> 
> 1. Why doesn't Hyatt have its own Forum rather than being lumped in with "All other timeshares"?  I know they are limited in terms of location, but seems Hyatt is active enough to have its own forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## NWTRVLRS (May 3, 2016)

We just did the owner update at hyatt pinon pointe last week, and the newest incentive for adding something retail to your resale portfolio..... is that they will upgrade your resale to a status as if you purchased the resale at the retail level, giving you all of the benefits of the new, extensive hotel point system. 

Not something we took advantage of, but they are trying to embrace the resale market.


----------



## Kal (May 3, 2016)

NWTRVLRS said:


> We just did the owner update at hyatt pinon pointe last week, and the newest incentive for adding something retail to your resale portfolio..... is that they will upgrade your resale to a status as if you purchased the resale at the retail level, giving you all of the benefits of the new, extensive hotel point system.
> 
> Not something we took advantage of, but they are trying to embrace the resale market.



The hucksters are always looking for some angle to close the deal.  For the hotel feature, all one needs to do is look carefully at the details.

 - Deposit the entire owned unit/week.
 - Exchange a 2 BR unit with 2 bathrooms, dining room, kitchen and living room for a HOTEL ROOM.
 - In most cases the point value will get you 4-5 days in a quality Hyatt hotel.

 The vast majority of Hyatt owners feel the hotel program has little or no value.

 So that is what you get when you pay FULL retail price for another timeshare week.   I'll bet there is not one single huckster who would step up for that deal.


----------



## NZBGSF (May 8, 2016)

I would also like to see a Forum exclusive to HRC too. But there is plenty of information out there, thanks to Kal.

We just purchased a 2-brm Upper unit at Hyatt Residence Club Ka'anapali for 1 week, with the intent of using it most years ourselves. It is "Diamond" status with 2200 HRC Points. We received 150,000 Hyatt Gold Passport points for signing up on the same day as our presentation.

I've seen a couple of resales for HRC Ka'anapali, I didn't note details but prices were not too dissimilar to retail offerings being a new high end resort. Developer has ROFR on any resales.

The rep at HRC Ka'anapali told us they are the only HRC with new sales & that they are at around 70% capacity,that I took with a gain of salt. He also mentioned that once fully sold they will likely put out a tender offer to any owners wishing to sell back their week(s). I doubt we'll be doing that none the less.

I'm still figuring out the guest certificate program but seems straight forward enough. Use for family, friends but no rentals.

It's good to have Platinum access to II, we will primarily use Interval for getaways and other perks.

We have no intention of exchanging our timeshare points for Hyatt Gold Passport points. There are more economically effective ways to pay for hotel nights.


----------



## pacman777 (May 8, 2016)

NZBGSF said:


> I would also like to see a Forum exclusive to HRC too. But there is plenty of information out there, thanks to Kal.
> 
> We just purchased a 2-brm Upper unit at Hyatt Residence Club Ka'anapali for 1 week, with the intent of using it most years ourselves. It is "Diamond" status with 2200 HRC Points. We received 150,000 Hyatt Gold Passport points for signing up on the same day as our presentation.
> 
> ...



Do you mind disclosing how much the developer price was for your unit?  In any case you have the right to rent your unit without a guest certificate.


----------



## Kal (May 8, 2016)

NZBGSF said:


> ...I'm still figuring out the guest certificate program but seems straight forward enough. Use for family, friends but no rentals...


 
 Is there a difference between "friends" and "brand new 'friends' you just met on the internet while discussing rental options?


----------



## pacman777 (May 8, 2016)

Kal said:


> Is there a difference between "friends" and "brand new 'friends' you just met on the internet while discussing rental options?



Am I not correct in assuming that you can rent your deeded home resort? I thought it was that you could not rent Hyatt exchanges to different resorts and if you wanted to let a family member use an exchange then you would need to purchase a guest certificate?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 8, 2016)

By simply asking why there is no Hyatt forum, you have just reset the clock on how long it will take for one to be added. :ignore:


----------



## Kal (May 8, 2016)

pacman777 said:


> Am I not correct in assuming that you can rent your deeded home resort? I thought it was that you could not rent Hyatt exchanges to different resorts and if you wanted to let a family member use an exchange then you would need to purchase a guest certificate?


In the Hyatt world, you almost never use the word "rent".  You can provide a unit obtained on points to "family and friends" but would need a guest certificate.  It doesn't matter if those "family and friends" compensate the HRC member for kindness.

 Now it's up to the HRC member to determine his/her family and friends.  It would be highly unlikely that anyone at the reception desk would interrogate the arriving guest.  Likewise that guest would need to be briefed on the restrictions involving any use of the word "rental".

 Resort staff, when sufficiently prompted, MIGHT pursue a question of renting, but it would be very unusual.  A number of HRC owners have brought the matter to HRC Management specific to blatant rental abuse.  Still waiting for any meaningful responses.

 There have been situations where a "renter" calls the front desk about DAILY linen service and cleaning.  Staff will update that individual on the frequency of such service.


----------



## NZBGSF (May 8, 2016)

Thanks for your detailed response. Being new to owning a "timeshare" we are still on the learning curve. I never expect to recoup our capital other than many years of enjoyment for our family & friends. We've probably overpaid compared to some but a Happy Wife = a Happy Life, which is priceless.


----------



## pacman777 (May 10, 2016)

Kal said:


> In the Hyatt world, you almost never use the word "rent".  You can provide a unit obtained on points to "family and friends" but would need a guest certificate.  It doesn't matter if those "family and friends" compensate the HRC member for kindness.



I don't own any Hyatt timeshares but doing some research about the program. How do the guest certificates work? I know you have to purchase them for $30. Is it electronic or a physical piece of paper that you have to give to your guests for them to present at check-in?  Can you change the name on the guest certificates more than once without fees?


----------



## Kal (May 10, 2016)

pacman777 said:


> I don't own any Hyatt timeshares but doing some research about the program. How do the guest certificates work? I know you have to purchase them for $30. Is it electronic or a physical piece of paper that you have to give to your guests for them to present at check-in? Can you change the name on the guest certificates more than once without fees?



 An owner completes the form online.  It then is available to the resort electronically or it can be printed out and provided by the guest to the resort upon check-in.  If there is a subsequent change, the first cert is replaced by a new cert.  A new origination fee is required to complete any replacement cert with new names.


----------

